# New Microgaming Casino - 3 FREE SPINS offers



## pjotter (Apr 18, 2009)

!!BRAND NEW Microgaming Casino!!

--------------------------------

!!BRAND NEW Free Spins Offer!!

--------------------------------

!!No Deposit Required!!

--------------------------------

Don't we all just love these No Risk Casino Play Bonuses?

Play at *Action Casino* with NO RISK to your personal funds!

That's right, play any game with $1250 totally free and whatever you win in your first 60 minutes is yours to keep! What if you don't win? No problem! You'll have a spin on our Second Chance Wheel, giving you the opportunity to win a fantastic bonus. 

Check out *Action Casino* now!

____________________


Don't forget the "Free Play - We Pay" offer from *Casino Betsson* - all existing players get at least a couple of free spins each month!!

____________________


I also received an email from *Casino Betsafe* saying that all existing players can get 20 FREE SPINS at Devil's Celight! No Deposit Required. I'm a regular player here, but I'm quite sure alle existing players receive this offer!

____________________


*All the FREE SPINS Offers* - more than 15,000 visitors have exploited these offers. Check it out, before it's to late!


----------

